# LET'S 11-2-2016



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck boys hope to dodge rain this am and knock a Hillsdale County buck down.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Getting ready to head out & sit until the rain comes, here in Barry co. Good luck today!


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Good luck guys and gals. Headed out in Lapeer Co


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Get your hunting in. If it holds together crossing the lake it's tracking to the NE-ENE direction.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On stand and waiting. getting good and tired of the heat and rain


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Going to sit for a little bit. Have to be to work by 930 but I can't resist giving it a try


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Good luck boys. One more day on the job then off for 3 weeks!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

65 degrees this morning in central MO. We can't catch a break with this weather! 80's yesterday and upper 70's today. Calling for thunderstorms today so i took the xbow instead of the bow and I'm sitting in a shooting shack overlooking a decoy set up of a buck facing a doe. Hoping for a show today! Good luck all!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down. Saginaw county. Good luck guys. Hope rain holds off til at least 10. Dealing with this stupid cold trying not to cough so much. Whatever happened to those fancy "cough mufflers" ? Lol


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Get em boys! Will be sitting this one out.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Good luck everyone, I'm heading to Missouri tomorrow morning at 3am for a week of hunting. I'm hoping to hunt Michigan the 12-14th before the gun opener.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

thill said:


> 65 degrees this morning in central MO. We can't catch a break with this weather! 80's yesterday and upper 70's today. Calling for thunderstorms today so i took the xbow instead of the bow and I'm sitting in a shooting shack overlooking a decoy set up of a buck facing a doe. Hoping for a show today! Good luck all!


I love deke hunting, good luck to you


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

Good luck everyone. Sitting in my new tower in Livingston co... hope to see a big boy this morning


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Live from western Isabella.,, it s hunt time


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

In the blind in montclam co. Mornings have been good to me.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

aph said:


> Live from western Isabella.,, it s hunt time


Where abouts I hunt west of Lake isabella


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

One last sit in Arenac county this morning then headed back to hunt in Oakland county the rest of the week then work for 5 days and back to the Arenac property for a week. Good luck to all that are out.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Live from bay County had something big charge into the thicket below me at dawn. Thought it snort wheezed twice. My only other thought would be the bobcat possibly. Good luck all shoot straight


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Out I Calhoun county. If the rain moves in looks like a trip to Cabelas for those new binoculars if been drooling over.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Checking in from Saginaw county. Sitting a funnel between corn and a pond. It's a new stand and the wind is perfect. I bumped one out of the funnel walking in. I hope it wasn't the one I'm after. Good luck guys.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Holy crap! Congratulations.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

TJD said:


> View attachment 232148


Oh my! 

Nice shot!


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Have a lot of history with this buck, have both his sheds from last year and many pics of him from last year and this year, feeling pretty thankful to have opportunity on him.


----------



## deathdealer (Sep 1, 2006)

Yep that's what I wanted to see. Congrats man, that's a stud.


TJD said:


> View attachment 232148


----------



## hucklebuck (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats TJD!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Awesome buck TJD. Cool to have his sheds too. Congrats!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Walt Donaldson said:


> That's a dandy right there! I just cancelled a meeting, waiting to see pics! Nice job!


Absolutely! Got to get the priorities right this time of year. Can't watch LFTS threads in February.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Nice job! What is his spread and G2 lengths? That would be sweet to have previous sheds next to that on the wall.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

He's a HOG! Congrats!


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Great buck tjd. 

Bucks are moving today


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice work tjd! good buck


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

That's a nice one. The one in the cam pic looks wider.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow. What a beautiful buck! Congratulations!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

What a stud. Congratulations!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Beauty TJD!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

That's a TANK! Congrats and great shot!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Great buck!


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

TJD, looks like a dandy of a taxidermy bill right there.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

4pt just walked by no more than 7 feet from my ladder.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I found a way to join in tonight. First hunt with my daughter!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

The camo cam was in action tonight. He is a regular. Seen a few other deer on the morning hunt. One small buck shagging does.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Man I had a 3 pt feeding about 150 yards out, I look to my right and a basket 6 come out of the woods 30 yards away seeing the 3 pt and charges out to him ready to kick his butt, they lock horns for a min then go separate ways. The 3 pt is following a fence row about 200 yards away jumps a coyote and chases it almost all the way to me the coyote goes in the woods behind me and now here is the 3 pt... Very cool to watch


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Just let one fly. Looked low....


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Just let one fly. Looked low....


Good luck. Where on the body? Low isn't always bad...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> View attachment 232206


Congrats!!! 6 point?


----------



## beardbusterbarry (Apr 18, 2006)

Doe down in Kent Co.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> View attachment 232206


Haha, the shot doesn't look too low. Congrats!


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

wow. that last half hour was hoppin tonight on here compared to some of the last few nights


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Haha, the shot doesn't look too low. Congrats!


Ha, I'd say not. Looks pretty good to me. I think a majority of hunters second guess their shot if they don't see the deer go down. I know I have many times. Nice job boardman!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome Ruthunter! congrats all around. love her smile!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Macatawaduckmaster said:


> Just got a good shot on what looked like a 2 1/2 year old 8 in Grand Traverse.


I'm ready to track!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Wife was skunked tonight, first time this year.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Passed a five and seven point tonight that were cruising for does. I'm hunting everyday now until I get a big one.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Atta boy Shane!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

aph said:


> I'm on rolland..,, you have the very long driveway?????


 Hell no! I'm too the east of that
That was Dan I believe he sold his house and moved not sure
You next to bellinger? On rolland


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Updates? There's a couple of guys with deer down who need to post some pics! 

Getting eager for the "real" deer season to start on November 15!  :coolgleam


----------



## Macatawaduckmaster (May 25, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> I'm ready to track!


Appreciate it thanks! Found him and my uncle is going to meet me at nearest trail with tractor so should be set, thanks for the offer!


----------

